
Fools Don't Write Unit Tests - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/07/16/fools-dont-write-unit-tests.html?2015-28
======
dalke
Knuth is a fool? That is, he's one of many famous coders who rarely use unit
tests.

Personally, I agree with James O Coplien's views in "I'm with Why Most Unit
Testing is Waste". Coplien is certainly no fool.

